# Help please. Diamond dove



## lambada (Sep 19, 2015)

I got my dove in a pet store. I had one before and he was male it was noticeable. He had a big dark red ring, dancing around the mirror. This one they said it is male but I am not that certain because this one is a different color ring but big so I do not know. I will try to put an image, I know that would help. Help please!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

When you keep both of them together (after in quarantine for a month to new one) their behaviors will show you.


----------



## lambada (Sep 19, 2015)

There is no other way? I have only one bird for a pet, do not want to breed birds.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh then someone experienced with doves can tell you better. Also even lone hens lay eggs, so if she lays, you can know for sure.  
Hope someone else with dove experience gives inputs, I just have pigeons


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Even if they lay eggs, if you don't want new birds you can cheaply purchase dove dummy eggs and swap them.


----------



## lambada (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you. I have him/ her for 2 y. now so I think eggs are no show


----------



## Dee_Ann (Jan 4, 2016)

*diamond*

To me the eye ring distinguishes this bird as a male. I have 2 male diamonds. The male will bow and coo, spreading his tail feathers when he bows. If your dove does this, it is a male.


----------



## lambada (Sep 19, 2015)

Dee_Ann said:


> To me the eye ring distinguishes this bird as a male. I have 2 male diamonds. The male will bow and coo, spreading his tail feathers when he bows. If your dove does this, it is a male.


I had a male,and in front of the mirror he would bow and coo but this one does not, that is why I am confused


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Lambada,

It looks like *male* to me. Sometimes the eye ring varies a bit but I think it is big enough to be a male.

This male I had many years ago. Eye ring looks about the size of yours. Not the best photo... pre-digital days!


----------



## lambada (Sep 19, 2015)

Lefty07 said:


> Lambada,
> 
> It looks like *male* to me. Sometimes the eye ring varies a bit but I think it is big enough to be a male.
> 
> This male I had many years ago. Eye ring looks about the size of yours. Not the best photo... pre-digital days!


Thx. I guess the time will tell  Beautiful bird and a good photo. Good old days


----------



## Maclofts (Dec 14, 2014)

I definetly think its a male! I used to breed diamond doves and ended up with too many lol. The eye ring doesn't depend on the redness, but the thickness...  some males are less active then others so that's why it might not be showing a display... But it is normal for them to coo in their loneliness


----------

